# sharpening a chipped Japanese blade



## joels747 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, I was asked to sharpen a global nakiri which has a small nick on the blade, about 1 mm deep.

How can this blade be sharpened?

Thanks


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 17, 2013)

What's your coarsest stone? You have to grind down to the chip evenly along the blade and then re create an edge on finer stones.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 17, 2013)

Depending on where the nick is, you can probably just ignore it and sharpen normally. It will be gone, eventually.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 17, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> What's your coarsest stone? You have to grind down to the chip evenly along the blade and then re create an edge on finer stones.


+1
don't forget to reestablish the relief bevel (=thinning behind the edge). If done correctly the entire configuration will have moved about 1mm to the spine.


----------



## joels747 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks.

If I grind the edge down and thin behind it, will it not change the shinogi line?


----------



## Benuser (Dec 17, 2013)

A shinogi line with a Global?? With thinning behind the edge you'll move the relief bevel a little towards the spine. If there were a shinogi line, that would be moved upwards in the same way.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 17, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> Depending on where the nick is, you can probably just ignore it and sharpen normally. It will be gone, eventually.



Try this first. The nick may not affect the cutting performance that much. If it cuts okay, you can just ignore it. Far faster and easier than taking even a millimeter off. If you want to grind it down further, it will take longer, and you'll have to thin the knife as well.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> Depending on where the nick is, you can probably just ignore it and sharpen normally. It will be gone, eventually.



+2 No need to take alot of steel off your blade.With chips,you have to reprofile the whole edge.One way is to just work the edge & take part or most of the chip out instead of removing too much steel trying to remove whole thing,then regular sharpening will take care of the rest eventually.Tho looking at it 1mm might seem like a ding in your blade it's not too bad.It will not effect your cutting.I would just keep using it & let sharpening reduce it.


----------



## aaamax (Dec 17, 2013)

Best way to handle a Global is to have it enter the bin blade first.
And then tell your friend what a fool they are... lol... joking... sort of.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 17, 2013)

Just did a few of these for an exceptional chef who doesn't maintain his knives well. I thinned behind the edge and cleaned up the rest of the blade face. He was delighted. I would do exactly as Benuser suggests.


Benuser said:


> A shinogi line with a Global?? With thinning behind the edge you'll move the relief bevel a little towards the spine. If there were a shinogi line, that would be moved upwards in the same way.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2013)

aaamax said:


> Best way to handle a Global is to have it enter the bin blade first.
> And then tell your friend what a fool they are... lol... joking... sort of.



It is a joke & a little sad.Most of the knives I sharpen are on the low end,a majority abuse their knives.Chips broken tips.I repair, put on a sharp edge,spif up the wood handles.When they pick up ,give them a lecture on No excuse for knife abuse:viking:


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 18, 2013)

Global's steal is very tough. For some reason it does well on higher grit stones, but getting a chip out of one will be very time consuming on a very low stone. Honestly sharpen the chip and let it go.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 19, 2013)

It doesn't coincide exactly with my experience. I didn't find the Cromova stuff that abrasion resistant. I must admit though I was used to the soft German X50etc. and worked with coarse sandpaper to start with.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 19, 2013)

joels747 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If I grind the edge down and thin behind it, will it not change the shinogi line?



Is this a single bevel knife? If it is, raising the shinogi is part and parcel to sharpening it. if it isn't a single bevel, then i'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------

